# ndiswrapper fehler



## mvbruch (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich besitze ein Acer 1501LMi mit Suse 9.2 und versuche verzweifelt den WLan Adapter am laufen zu bringen. NDiswrapper lädt die Treiber oderdentlich wenn ich aber 
modprobe ndiswrapper 
eintippe bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8-24-default/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted

Es ist die ndiswrapper 1.0

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## spooner1 (20. Februar 2005)

bist du schon weitergekommen? habe das gleiche problem mit einem acer aspire 1510.
brauche ndiswrapper 1.0 wegen 64-bit-system.


----------

